# [SOLVED] Help about error -5006 : 0x80070002



## KarMen13 (Apr 20, 2009)

I could not uninstall Neverwinter Nights 2 on my PC. This error pops up when I try uninstalling it

Error Code:	-5006 : 0x80070002
Error Information:
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1356)
PAPP:Neverwinter Nights 2


This occurred while I was installing NWN2: Storm of Zehir and was doing photoshop. While the installation is near the end an error popped something about data.cab(?) was not able to extract properly.

I tried reinstalling the Storm of Zehir again but it would not recognized the already installed the NWN 2.


*Heres the installation order I did NWN2 > MotB > SoZ


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Help about error -5006 : 0x80070002*

Well you have a DOOZIE here! 

Unfortunately the installation went south at the most critical time; in between the upgrade and orignial installation. This is why ALL installations say, "Close all other programs before continuing!".

Here is what has happened....

While upgrading the game, the new installation had issues. The progress that you had made up to that point had written new registry entries for the program, but had not completed the installation. Now when you try to uninstall, the uninstall can't find the correct files; i.e. the "instructions" for getting the logic off your computer. When you try to install, the Install Wizard reads the Registry and sees the entries, thus rendering a installation found. This is a loop that you need to manually break.

Do you know ANYTHING about the Registry Editor? Registry Keys? etc, etc?

IF YOU DON NOT, then you need to find someone that does, because you have to delete ALL registry entries for the program, in order for Windows to start a clean install again (it doesn't matter what files are on you computer, because the Install Wizard checks the regisrty entries first. It will overwrite any files in the folders you already have).

The Registry, SHOULD NOT BE MESSED WITH BY SOMEONE THAT DOES NOT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING! Slightly altering the smallest item COULD make the entire system STOP WORKING!

Let me know....

Sven2157


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Help about error -5006 : 0x80070002*

You can just use this and this and it will get rid of any registry entries .


----------

